# stoeger model 200



## Jcampbell (Jan 24, 2006)

I recently bought a stoeger 2000. Im real happy with it. No problems at all, works like a charm. I'm just wondering what other peoples experiences have been with them, and where I might be able to find stock pieces for it, such as things like camo stock/forend, slug barrel ect.


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

http://www.stoegerindustries.com/dealer ... /index.tpl


----------



## Mallard Masher (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi J.C.
I had bought a Stoeger 2000 about year and half ago. I really love the gun, and the way it shoots. Well that was up intil this last hunting season. The bead on the barrel fell off, and had a new one drilled in. Then toward the end of season it had a major malfunction. The lower unit got hung up with the bolt and had to send it back to factory to be worked on. I did not even fired 200 rounds threw the shot gun yet. Sorry for the bad news. I hope I just got the lemon out of the bunch. I don't want to see anyone go threw the same bs that I went threw. All and all I will be getting rid of it soon. I am done with the semi auto's for good. I will be going to over and under from here on out. I hope you have good luck with your new stoeger and best wishes in seasons to come.


----------



## DoubleD1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I first had to learn how to use the 'Benelli' type action on my 2000.
I tried to use it on Dove when I first got it. However, the light loads did not chamber the next shell. That is where I really got confused about the loading and working of the action. It wasn't the action or gun, just the light loads. 
It works good for my primary purpose, turkey and coyotes. But I have not fired very many rounds out of it yet.


----------



## Mallard Masher (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey, with the Stoeger just like the Benelli's, They recomend that you use heavier shell to break them in. Take it to the range with some heavy shells in threw it about a good five or six boxes. It would help it cycle lighter shells. I had a SBE was the same way. It helps break them in.


----------

